# Hot sauce question



## blissful (Oct 5, 2022)

Usually when we make hot sauce it is for canning, we follow the NCHFP guidelines. No problems.

Last month my son and I made a similar recipe but smaller, and added smoked dried serrano pepper, for the heat. It was good. After it sat for a while it wasn't as hot and obviously needed more serrano pepper. The recipe had tomatoes and vinegar and salt (probably garlic).
Any reason why the hotness might have mellowed so quickly? 
@anyone, and @pepperhead212 any ideas on why that happens?


----------



## hunanbadass1995 (Oct 5, 2022)

The thing about spicy food is that you can't expose it to oxygen for long. It will lose its flavor. Try sealing it in vaccum.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 5, 2022)

I really couldn't tell you why this happens sometimes, while other times hot things seem to get hotter!  If it was oxygen or acid that suppresses the heat, why do some things get hotter, as they sit?  Maybe those dishes have larger pieces of pepper, than something like hot sauce, and there is more capsaicin to be infused from the pieces?


----------



## hunanbadass1995 (Oct 5, 2022)

pepperhead212 said:


> I really couldn't tell you why this happens sometimes, while other times hot things seem to get hotter!  If it was oxygen or acid that suppresses the heat, why do some things get hotter, as they sit?  Maybe those dishes have larger pieces of pepper, than something like hot sauce, and there is more capsaicin to be infused from the pieces?


It is the acid and smoke, pretend you are Ellen Ripley in Alien and go from there


----------



## blissful (Oct 5, 2022)

After having killed the Alien by thermal shock, Ripley *sacrifices herself by diving into a gigantic furnace* just as the alien Queen begins to erupt from her chest.


 Now that's an answer I wasn't expecting.


----------

